# [pfSense] BIND problem



## jsmith1981 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am having problems getting Bind v9.8 to run, using this link here:
[cmd=]pkg_add -r http://ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/Latest/bind98.tbz[/cmd]

The command to install it sorry, but I am using pfSense though no one seems to know what to do, hence me coming on here, I am running pfSense the updated version 2 from what was 1.2.3 which worked perfectly fine.

I took the above link from this tutorial:
http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Creating_a_DNS_Black_Hole_for_Captive_Portal_Clients

I completed all the steps but when I go to run the command:
[cmd=]named -u bind[/cmd]

It persistently brings up this error on the shell:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgssapi_krb5.so.10" not found, required by "named"
```

It looks as though it's missing some libraray crypt obviously but how would I get this to run, I mean where would I find such a crypt library? I am pretty much lost with FreeBSD like systems as pfSense (http://www.pfsense.org/) is just like FreeBSD but customised for routers.

Any help is massively appreciated I really hope I can get this working, with your help of course.

Thank you,
Jeremy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2011)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD

Don't underestimate how not "just like FreeBSD" pfSense actually is. It is heavily customized, and they are not easily interchangeable on many levels (libraries included).


----------



## kpa (Sep 30, 2011)

Try this link instead, the package you're trying to use is for FreeBSD 9 and pfSense 2.0 is based on FreeBSD 8.1.

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/dns/bind98-9.8.1.tbz


----------

